# I HATE THE WAY NIKON HANDLES HIGH ISO!!!



## RowmyF (Jun 2, 2008)

I at all costs avoid increasing ISO on my camera...somehow the other day while I was doing a shoot (I had a HUGE migraine..!!) I must have switched my dial to increase the ISO to 800! I should have picked that up immediately seeing as the low light conditions still let me have such high shutter speed with a smaller aperture...but my head was pounding so hard that I didn't realize till 3/4 of the way through the shoot...

I'm mostly disappointed because I had the MOST adorable subjects and I didn't perform as well as I had hoped to.

I'm still only about 1/4 way through sifting through pictures..

PLEASE BE HONEST WITH HARSH CRITICISM. 

Here are some pictures from the shoot:

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.





3.




4.





5.





6.






7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.






I used a vintage action on this one...what do you think??


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG, what an adorable family! I just can't critique your pictures, I love them 

Those curls are precious.  And I do like the vintage action 

Oh, by the way, I refuse to move my ISO above 200 on my D70s as well....


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 2, 2008)

It's hard to critique so many images.  If you want a more in-depth analysis, try single images.

As for ISO...I've also forgot to switch it back when I should have noticed.  I believe the newer cameras actually display the ISO in the viewfinder.

Newer cameras, especially newer Nikons are very good at high ISO....but the key to keeping the noise down, is getting accurate exposures so that you don't have to adjust it in post...because that's what really brings the noise out.


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 2, 2008)

My favorites are #8, #10, and #12.  Very sweet expressions.  I also love the vintage treatment on the last one!

Nice job.

NJ


----------



## Tasmaster (Jun 2, 2008)

I never do it, but i do remember reading this piece of advice by Ken Rockwell: get the habit of resetting the camera every time you begin a new shoot. This way you know that all settings are at their default.

Sounds like overkill to me but i too have been caught with the wrong ISO or WB once or twice, and i can see how it would be really useful for a pro.


----------



## Snyder (Jun 2, 2008)

Well you could get a D3 if you want your camera to handle high ISO, if not just bring some studio lights out with you next time. But all in all they turned out very nice. For number 8 i like the composition but the facial expression throws it off and im digging the last one with the vintage effect on it, just dodge the left eye and make it slightly lighter. Great subjects and locations.


----------



## D-50 (Jun 2, 2008)

Those shots look fine.  At 800 the noise should not be tha bad if you expose properly. Like Mike said high ISO noise increases dramatically with post processing so when your shooting at high ISO you need to nail exposure and I think you accoplished that. The only critique I have is the white balance on some seems off.  The skin tones in some of the shots are too yellow.


----------



## Lacey Anne (Jun 2, 2008)

I honestly don't see a noise problem, Rachel. I think they're beautiful. I agree that some of the skin tones are a bit too yellow though.


----------



## Antithesis (Jun 2, 2008)

Lacey Anne said:


> I honestly don't see a noise problem, Rachel. I think they're beautiful. I agree that some of the skin tones are a bit too yellow though.



I'm seeing a color cast as well. It doesn't look neutral enough for me (too warm/yellow). Other than that, I'm really seeing no noise. Get a copy of noise ninja in case this happens again, it can save your images if your really unhappy with them. Even with the atrocious pre-d300/3 nikon noise handling.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 2, 2008)

You wouldn't happen to be related to Arthur Fellig would you?


----------



## RowmyF (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you all for your feedback!

Alpha - Yes, I do believe I'm a distant relative of Arthur Fellig...do you know of his work? (I find it so funny that I have some Photographer's blood)

Regarding the color cast and off WB - It's something I've been struggling with FOREVER ..getting my WB right... I tried presetting with a white card with this shoot and I guess it wasn't a huge success.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 2, 2008)

RowmyF said:


> Alpha - Yes, I do believe I'm a distant relative of Arthur Fellig...do you know of his work? (I find it so funny that I have some Photographer's blood)



Are you kidding? Ah! I love you.


----------



## RowmyF (Jun 2, 2008)

lol - why's that


----------



## elemental (Jun 2, 2008)

Three looks a little cooler than one and two, and I think as others mentioned the sweet spot might be in the middle. Also, I like five a little better with some of the foreground removed to de-center the horizon. I love the color work in four, five, and seven.

That said, I feel a little out of place critiquing photos that are this good. These are only my very lowly ideas- feel free to completely disregard them. I also don't see the noise problem at this size.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 2, 2008)

RowmyF said:


> lol - why's that



Because Arthur Fellig was THE ****.


----------



## x272221713x (Jun 2, 2008)

LOL!! What are you talking about, honestly I don't see much noise. Maybe it's because of the size of the pic right now, but i dont really see noise. Great Pictures by the way!!


----------



## AprilRamone (Jun 6, 2008)

#6 is my favorite although I think perhaps if you had stepped to your right a bit you could have done an angle where you could still have all of that great greenery without pushing the family so far to the other edge (although I do like that they aren't centered).  
I usually think actions look bad, but I really like the one you've used on the last.  Very pretty.


----------



## bigalbest (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm seeing heavy shadows under the eyes, an over processed look, and blown out highlights. The posing and composition are very good, but my guess is these won't print very well (especially in commercial uses). Try metering for the sky next time and using fill flash to balance.


----------



## Shamir (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice shots!>. however, you cutted her dads head in shot No.6


----------



## JIP (Jun 7, 2008)

I think your images are excellent and really do not have any issues.  That being said if you are using the camera in your sig (D50) righ there is the ource of your ISO problems.  As I saind I think your images are excellent but if you _are _using the camera in your sig you would notice a BIG difference if you went out and picked up a D300 you would be amazed what like 3 generations of technolgy will do for a camera.


----------

